# '07 Lemond Buenos Aires



## pinch (Jun 30, 2006)

Looking at picking up one of these for about $1500 new. I'm also looking at an '08 Orbea Onix for the same price. This would be my first decent road bike. I have mountain biked for years and done some road riding here and there. I am looking to do some centuries and general fun road riding. I don't intend to race, but I guess it could be a possibility at some point. The BA has an Ultegra component group (with the exception of the front der. and brakes) and the Onix is full 105 with an Ultegra rear der. Anyone had a chance to ride both of these? General opinions?


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

I haven't ridden the Orbea, but I love the ride of the new LeMond carbon bikes. I owuld see if the shop would allow you to upgrade the wheels. Mine was wiling to upgrade me to Race Lite wheels for $100.


----------

